# Danvers, MA - Boss DXT plow for sale



## maf82210 (Jul 22, 2020)

I am currently trading in my 2018 ram 2500. I have a boss plow installed on it. 8'6" Stainless steel v plow. I am buying a ford and therefor need to buy a new push plate plus the labor to install it.. I am thinking about just installing a new plow altogether. That will only happen if i well the one i have now. Not sure if this is the place to sell it.. But i have listed it on facebook and several pages that i am on. here i am just trying to find a place that people will go to when looking for something like this.. it has plowed only 4 residential houses for 3 seasons.. asking 4000 or BO. message me for pics or questions.. 9784063585 call or text


----------

